# Anyone read Angel of Fire?



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't find a thread about it... Want to read it, guessing it's going to be good... was looking for some of your reviews or links to reviews : )


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Not super-amazing and, bear in in mind, it's set 'near' Macharius - he's not a main character. But, on the upside, it's a damn entertaining book - I really enjoyed it. Got a lot of character and quality to it.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Not done a review of it but have read it and thoroughly enjoyed it. 

In the past I wasn't keen on William King's writing. I know I am in a minority but I really dislike his Space Wolves novels - although these were in the early days of Black Library and I think at the time the books were aimed more at younger readers which is not the case now.

Anyway, as I was desperate to read about Macharius I decided to give it a go and I can honestly say it is excellent. It shows William King to be a very talented writer (and I believe confirms my thought above as to audience/writing style).

Buy it. Read it. Enjoy!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://thefoundingfields.com/2012/05/angel-fire-william-king-advance-review-lord-night/

Hope that helps your decision.


LotN


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I read it and really enjoyed it. My only issue with it is the yearly release schedule (which is normal I know) I wont remember it all by the time the next one comes out haha.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Grendelrt said:


> I read it and really enjoyed it. My only issue with it is the yearly release schedule (which is normal I know) I wont remember it all by the time the next one comes out haha.


Which means you will be able to re-read the book and be just as surprised by everything as you were the first time around! :wink:

I really enjoyed it. Great book, and cant wait for _Fist of Demetrius_.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Which means you will be able to re-read the book and be just as surprised by everything as you were the first time around! :wink:
> 
> I really enjoyed it. Great book, and cant wait for _Fist of Demetrius_.


Haha I would love to be able to do that, but I seem to always be about 10+ BL books behind at all times :grin: I love and hate the fact they release so many books haha.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

You guys made that decision pretty easy for me. Thanks!


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I thought it was ok. It threatens to get really good at one point but pulls itself back from the brink to maintain a steadily interesting plot.

I did get slightly annoyed with the repetitive descriptive references to Macharius however.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> I thought it was ok. It threatens to get really good at one point but pulls itself back from the brink to maintain a steadily interesting plot.
> 
> I did get slightly annoyed with the repetitive descriptive references to Macharius however.


Do you get annoyed with the references in the way that I got annoyed really fast with the Emperors Children constantly mentioning perfection rather than striving for it?


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

cheeto said:


> Do you get annoyed with the references in the way that I got annoyed really fast with the Emperors Children constantly mentioning perfection rather than striving for it?


No :grin:


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> No :grin:


Well thank you for elaborating haha


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

cheeto said:


> Well thank you for elaborating haha


Sorry just messing


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> Sorry just messing


Same here dude :grin:


----------

